# Comp or calvus



## Mr Dinks (Sep 23, 2008)

Due to it's size i am just not sure.
Views please


----------



## Qaddiction (Oct 16, 2007)

My vote is for Calvus. Basing my observations on the more slanted head. Comps heads are slanted a little more verticle than the Calvus.


----------



## standard632003 (May 24, 2007)

i am also going with calvus


----------



## Mr Dinks (Sep 23, 2008)

It was sold to me as a comp by a very well known UK outlet.

That's why i thought i would get views as i had my doubts.

Now then if i had now put in a comp with it? :x


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

I would lean towards comp over calvus, just based on color. the slanting of the head at that size won't matter they will be almost the same. this could be a hybrid too maybe gold face comp with a black calvus. I have never seen a calvus with that much color all over its face, I mean they might get a little yellowish brown color from time to time/ species/variant, but that only on the forehead. Not the cheeks and gill plates like this one.


----------



## pkluck (Oct 15, 2008)

Looks like Calvus to me. My comps showed the more sloped forehead at a small size.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

I think it's a Calvus by the number of spots. It looks just like mine did when it was younger. Here is a pic from when I had a Comp and a Calvus. The Calvus is on the right...


----------



## norman29 (Sep 25, 2007)

calvus to me..
comps dont have that much pearls.


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

It is young so who knows but the pearls don't mean that its a calvus
here a comp with just as many. :fish: 









But your pic show that the pearls are bigger in diameter like that of a calvus, but the coloration is throwing me off still. Thats why I think it might be a comp/hybrid. :-?

do you have another pic so that I can stop thinking it is a comp/hybrid?


----------



## Mr Dinks (Sep 23, 2008)

Some more for your attention


----------



## spitfiretjh (May 30, 2008)

it does look like a hybrid to me as well..


----------



## Mr Dinks (Sep 23, 2008)

Tomorrow i pick up 3 calvus. If it's a hybrid i don't want it in there.

So i am up against time here. To me it still looks like a calvus but perhaps 'Wishing' is deciding for me :?


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

ya it still looks like a hybrid to me  , but hey its a nice one


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

it does look like a calvus at first glance, but you can just tell its not a pure calvus.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

First, I'm not an expert, but I have had different groups of different aged calvus, and there is quite a bit of natural variation in color. We all know the color can change instantaneously with mood, but I've also seen that yellow face color in my black calvus, and a black face in my yellow calvus. This pic caught a bit of that: a reputable importer/breeder sold these as A. calvus (Congo).










As for the fish in question: the forehead slope, body height and pearls all say calvus, not comp. Coloration isn't an adequate indicator to declare hybrid or purebred, so if you purchased your fish from a reputable source, then I'd be inclined to accept its' labeling.


----------



## Mr Dinks (Sep 23, 2008)

I know you are in the states but for those over here it was bought by a very well known ( infact probably the biggist beginning with a M and ending in a D) aquatics so it should be reptutable however considering it was labelled as a comp brings it into question.

I have four calvus (part 2) in the tang tank and i am unsure of this fellah joining them.

What do you think as you seem to know your calvus :thumb:


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Well, your new calvus look great, and if your intent is to breed them I wouldn't mix this guy in. I believe they are of the same species, and not hybrids. But, we don't know locale/variant. Mixing variants isn't always the best choice...


----------



## Mr Dinks (Sep 23, 2008)

It's a difficult one as where does he go if i don't put him in?
I have no space?

It seems sad if he/she is pure.
Do you mind if i PM you plenty of pictures so perhaps you have a better look. i shall get him easily as he is in a small tank on his own at present


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

There could have been a simple error in the outlet you bought it from, they could have labelled him wrong. That'd be pretty funny, all this stress because of the wrong label!! :lol:


----------



## Mr Dinks (Sep 23, 2008)

BurgerKing said:


> There could have been a simple error in the outlet you bought it from, they could have labelled him wrong. That'd be pretty funny, all this stress because of the wrong label!! :lol:


Yes, I noticed this morning i had a few white spots 

on a serious note though to have it down as a comp could have been bad news for somebody.
it's not on really.


----------

